# What is the preferred wood to use for cheese?



## creator savant

What wood do you prefer to use with cheese and why?


----------



## ndkoze

You can use pretty much any type of wood that you like. It is really a personal preference.

I like to use lighter flavored woods like Apple, Pecan, Cherry, or hickory. Hickory is not really that light, but I still like it on cheese.

I stay away from stronger flavored woods like Mesquite and Oak for cheese.


----------



## chef jimmyj

I have used a variety of woods and prefer fruit wood. Hickory is too strong for my taste even with just 2 hours, smoke time I like, of cold smoke. I like Apple and Cherry gives a little darker color on the surface...JJ


----------



## creator savant

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I have used a variety of woods and prefer fruit wood. Hickory is too strong for my taste even with just 2 hours, smoke time I like, of cold smoke. I like Apple and Cherry gives a little darker color on the surface...JJ



What is your average smoke time with cheese using fruit wood. I have seen people use this amazn smoke tube up to 6 hours for cheese. What is your form of smoke?


----------



## cmayna

Cherry or apple for me.  3-4 hours.  Be careful to not overpower the flavor of the cheese with smoke.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Creator Savant said:


> What is your average smoke time with cheese using fruit wood. I have seen people use this amazn smoke tube up to 6 hours for cheese. What is your form of smoke?


You can try smoking for three different times. Put 3 or more pieces of cheese in the smoker. I use an AMNPS from A-MAZE-N Products to make cold smoke. A Tube may work better in your smoker. Either way, temps must be kept under 90°F. Smoke for 2 hours and pull one piece out. At 4 hours pull another piece of cheese out. Let the last piece of cheese smoke 6 hours. I usually go 2 hours because from tests, 2 hours is what I like...JJ


----------



## daveomak

I have found some cheese takes smoke well while others are light on the smoke flavor....   all the cheeses were smoked at the same time..... 

Now, I should have written something down about wood, smoke time and cheese type......   but I didn't....   would have been good for my next smokes....   :head-wall:


----------



## cholla

I have found that the softer cheeses take the smoke more readily than the hard ones. Putting Gouda and a medium cheddar in for the same amount of time ( I like 2-3 hours with an apple/hickory mix) the gouda will taste much smokier than the cheddar. The hard part is the 2 weeek resting period.


----------



## delaney

I like all the fruit woods and Peach gives it a unique finish that many of my friends like.  Apple wood is always a safe bet.  As for time, I cold smoke for 2 to 4 hours depending on the type of cheese.  Havarti and Mozzarella are pretty soft and take the smoke quickly so I tend to only smoke them a couple of hours while Cheddar stays in about 4 hours.  I think the secret to great smoked cheese is the mellowing time after the smoking process. The longer the better!  The first time I smoked cheese I waited 5 months to try it and it was awesome.  Later batches were tried in 4 weeks and was a little harsh. So I smoke the cheese, vacuum seal it and put in the back of the fridge and forget it for at least a couple of months.

Some folks don't care for the smoke flavor and at first I could only eat a little at a time, but now I'm hooked!!  It's great to share with friends and family or social gatherings.  Makes great Christmas gifts too! 

SMOKE ON!

Todd


----------



## pc farmer

I like maple for 2 hours.

Be sure to let it mellow for at least 2 weeks.  The longer the better.


----------



## donr

Somebody here got me hooked on a mix Alder and Pecan.  I think someone even used Pistachio shells.

Treat it like a science experiment.

Keep Good Notes.

Try several cheeses at once.

Vary the time like Chef JimmyJ suggested.

Mark what's what so you can try different mellowing times as well.


----------

